# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  قصيدة الثورة فين ...  محمد سعيد

## Mohamed Saeed

*قصيدة الثورة فين ؟
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*صـباح نضـيف يـامـعـلمـين .. 
صبـاح شـريف .. سـؤال خـفيف ..ا
الثورة فيـن ؟
الثـورة قـامـت إمـتى طيـب حـد فـاكر ؟ 
يـوم التـلات ؟
طـب حـد فـاكـر إسـم حد اتصاب ولسـه عـايش 
أو حـتى مـات ؟
طب حد عارف أد إيه اللي اتعموا ؟ 
طب حـد فـاكر اسم واحده من اللي ماتوا من البنات ؟
طب حد فاكر الغـاز والعـياط ؟ 
طـب حـد فـاكر نـومنـا قـدام المجمع ع البـلاط ؟
حد فاكر اللي ماتوا في الانفلات ؟
طـب حـد فـاكر أي حـاجه مـن اللي فـات ؟
حد عارف هم ودوا الثورة فين ؟؟
لو سمـحت الثـورة فيـن ؟
الثـورة ويـاك يـابن عمي ؟
عندك يابويا ؟ عندك ياأمي ؟ 
معـاك يـاكـابتن ؟ كـانـت هنا مشـفتهـاش ؟ 
شبـهنا ولابسه زيـنا ملمـحتهـاش ؟
الثورة اهي ؟
أيـوه صح الثورة اهي .. 
بس لابسه الميـري ليـه ؟ !
هي لابسـه الميـري ليـه ؟ !
الثـورة لابسـه الميـري ليـه ؟!
قطعـولهـا لبسـها ولبسـوها الميـري ليـه ؟ !
هم العسكر خطفوا الثوره ؟.. 
ولا يكونشي الثورة دي عوره ومخبيها الشيخ أباري ؟
ولا يكونشي الشيخ أباري هو وشلة جيش النورة .. 
متفقين يتقاسموا ف داري ؟
ولا يكونش كمان الثورة تبع التجنيد الإجباري ؟
في حد يإتمن العساكر ؟ طب يابني ذاكر ..
ماقالولنا ثورة وبردوا ركبوها العساكر
والعساكر لما مات العسكري بردوا ركبوها العساكر
والعساكر لما قتلوا العسكري وسط العساكر 
بردوا ركبوها العساكر 
واللي فاكر ان ثورة مصر قامت فانتهي حكم العساكر ..
مش مذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكر
والعيب لا علي العساكر.. ولا ع اللي بيعبدوهم .. 
ولا ع اللي مغيبين ..
العيب عليكي ياثورة المؤدبين 
وبتسألوني الثورة فين ؟
الثورة كانت في الميدان زي النهاردة .. 
واختفت لما جه الغربان ولما النسر عدى
ضحك علينا النسر وقال هيحمينا..
غلابة احنا وسلمناله ونسينا.. 
و النسر والغربان أساسا قاموا بالثورة المضادة ؟
وبتسألوني الثورة فين ؟
الثـورة ف جيـوب العسـاكر .. ولا عزاء للكـتيـانيـن ؟ 
الثورة ف إدين اللي بيبيحوا الدياثة .. وبيقولوا دين ؟
الثورة ناسها متمرمغين في الطين ..
الثورة قاطفين وردها 
الثورة هاتكين عرضها 
الثورة إحنا معاها والعساكر ضدها 
الثورة لو بتحبها ..
رجعها من إيد الغجر والسفاحين .. 
الثـورة قام بيها الشباب الطيبين ؟
وحصـد كراسـيها اللي كـانوا منفـضين ومأنتـخين ؟ 
واللي ماشيين بالجـزم جوه روسنا من سنين ؟
أغـبيا والغـبا ..عنـد بعـض النـاس هـواية ومـوهبة
حطوا روسهم بين سنان العقربة
وبالأماني بيحلموا وبالأمل مستنيين ..
متغيبين مش طيبين متغيبين
آه يـابلد تـدي الفـرص لحورتجي
آه يابلد فيكي الشـهيد بقـه بلـطجي
والسفيه عامل مناضل ثورجي
واالثورجي بيقولوا عنه مستفيد وأونطجي
وبيحكمك حبـة عجـايز عيـانين
جاوبيني قولي الثـورة فيـن ؟
أه يابلد عاشقة اللي داسك 
اه يابلد ملعوب ف جدرك وف أساسك .. 
ناسيه اللي كان بيموت ووطي علي أرضك وباسـك ؟! 
بتبعينا ؟!
بتبعينا وتحضـني فــ كـلاب ياطيبه بيقتلونا .. 
ياطيبه دول أخرهم يبقوا دواسه لمداسك ؟
احنا حراسك ياطيبه احنا ناسك
ناسيه خالد ؟ ناسيه مينا ؟ 
ناسيه بسيوني وبنونه ومصطفي وسالي وحسين ؟
إخييي ياطيبه
طب فاكره مين ؟
ياطيبة قولي الثورة فين ؟
ياعالم هو ذنب اني بالحرية بحلم ؟ 
هو ذنب لما ادافع عن كرامتي ؟
ذنب اقول للي حاكم أرضنا .. مش هنقبل فينا تظلم ؟
ذنب أقول للي هاتك عرضنا .. إنت مجرم .. ؟
هي ناس بتموت .. وناس تحكم ؟
هي ناس تتعمي .. وناس بالعمي تتحكم ؟
و ناس بالدم تتغطى وناس بالدم تتوضي .. ؟!
وناس للقبلة بتصلي .. وناس للمجلسين تحرم ؟!
وناس بتموت عشان غيرها .. وناس كسلانه تترحم ؟!
يارب ياللي من العباد أحكم .. أحكم ..
يارب اخويا مات .. 
واخوبا التاني بيقولي ياكافر ياللي مش مسلم ! 
واختي عراها اليهود .. 
واختي عراها الجنود .. 
واخويا فعرضها اتكلم ..
واخويا بيتعمي وبيشوف .. 
واخونا بيرتعش م الخوف 
شايفنا وشايف الظالم لكنه كفيف 
اخويا اعمي أخويا ابكم 
اه يابلد فيكي الشهيد مجرم 
أقولك نفسنا نجيلك .. 
اجيلك الاقي بيني وبينك عسكري محرم !
نثور ماسكين قناديلك .. 
نجيب أحلامنا ونجيلك .. و
فرقابنا بنحنيلك .. وبردوا قفانا يتعلم!
نثور ونموت عشان قلبك 
عشان منك وبنحبك وبردوا قفانا يتعلم !
بسيطة .. هثور تاني وهتعلم
وهربط جرحي واتألم بسيطة
هثور تاني واموت تاني 
وهفرد روحي ليكي طريق 
وعضمي مرتبة وسلم بسيطة
هلم ف جوفي احباطي هقطع كل ابياتي 
وهكتب ليكي شعر جديد بدمي ياطيبه ع الحيطه 
بسيطة
هكمل .. 
ولو إيدي ف رجليا وف رقبتي بألف كلبش مربووطة 
بسيطة
هكمل .. ولو أعمى ولو محبوس .. 
ولو هتدوسني كل مدرعات إبليس .. تدوس
ولو فوق راسي ألف سلاح.. ولو كل اللي فيكي رخيص .. 
ولو مفضلش غير انتي وسجانك وكل خسيس .. 
وانا لوحدي .. هكمل ..ولو وحدي هكمل 
اتعمي اتصاب اموت .. 
وتفضلي علي راسي محطوطة بسيطة
وبعد ما اموت أمانة يامصرتتعافي .. 
وشوفي النور علي اكتافي .. 
وفوقي ياطيبه الطيبه .. بلاش طيبه 
العساكر زي الديابة حويطة
وقولي للعبيد تخرس .. 
ولولادك تقوم تحرس .. و
طول ما فيكي المخلصين
هتبقي عارفة الثورة فين ..*
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
محمد سعيد Mohamed Saeed
https://www.facebook.com/mohamed.baioumy

----------


## صفحات العمر

ما اسعد قاعة الشعر العامى بهذا النص الملحمى 
الذى عبر ببساطة وعبقريه عن روح ثورة مصر
التى لن تموت حتى وإن بدا غير ذلك
الشاعر المبدع / محمد سعيد
يسعدنى أولا تشابه اسمائنا معاً 
ويسعدنى أكثر وجودك المضىء لقاعات إبداع أبناء مصر 
أدام الله عليك عمق الرؤية ومصداقية الصورة الشعريه
محبتى

----------


## Mohamed Saeed

شكرا جزيلا يامحمد انا كمان سعيد اني تعرفت ع المنتدي وأقر اني شوفت قصائد كتير جميله وعجبتني منها لسه الشتا قصيدتك وده شجعني اني اشاركم ولعلي أضفت 
تحياتي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قصيدة جميلة جدا يا أستاذ محمد
إن شاء الله الثورة لن تموت
فهناك من الأوفياء من ماتوا فى سبيلها
وهناك من الأوفياء من لا يزالون على أتم الإستعداد للموت من أجلها
مرحبا بك فى المنتدى
ومرحبا بأولى قصائدك فيه
ننتظر جديدك دائما
 ::

----------


## saydsalem

*كلمات جميلة ومعبرة**
**احاسيس شاعرية ثرية**
**وجدان**نابض وحي**
**سلم ابداعك وسلمت**
**في انتظار الجديد**
**تقبل تحياتي**
**تقبل**مروري**د. السيد عبد الله سالم*

----------


## الشحرورة

اخى الكريم محمد

اهلا بك معنا فى أبناء مصر
ونص عن الثورة جميل
وحكى كل الحكاية باسلوب مميز
ننتظر الجديد

ودى وتقديرى

----------


## Mohamed Saeed

شكرا جزيلا لكم ياجماعة بجد اسعدتني ردودكم وان شاء الله ؤبي يوفقني للمزيد واشاركم فيه 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## صفحات العمر

لازلت امكث هنا طويلا وأقول عمار يا مصر 
عمار يا ام الخير ياللى طول الدهر ولاّدة
فاجومى الحرف الجديد محمد سعيد
انت مدهش ::

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *قصيدة الثورة فين ؟
> *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> *صـباح نضـيف يـامـعـلمـين .. 
> صبـاح شـريف .. سـؤال خـفيف ..ا
> الثورة فيـن ؟
> الثـورة قـامـت إمـتى طيـب حـد فـاكر ؟ 
> يـوم التـلات ؟
> طـب حـد فـاكـر إسـم حد اتصاب ولسـه عـايش 
> أو حـتى مـات ؟
> ...


*الشاعر الجميل أستاذ محمد سعيد

لقد قرأت القصيده و إستمتعت إليها مراراً
و مع كل قراءه و كل إستماع كانت متعتي تزداد
و لم يفوق متعتي تلك سوا مشاعر فرحتي بإنضمامك إلى منتدانا
فأهلاً و مرحباً بك شاعراً نفخر بوجوده بيننا
و معك نتساءل و كلنا أمل أن نجد أجابة سؤالك و سؤالنا - الثوره فين؟ - الذي عبرت عنه بشكل بديع
و لا بلاش بديع دي عشان تقريباً فيها جزء من الإجابه 
و إحنا عايزين كل واحد يجاوب تبعاً لقناعته الشخصيه
خالص تحياتي

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

من أجمل ماقرأت أخي المبدع محمد سعيد
بارك الله لك وأدام إبداعك

----------


## Mohamed Saeed

تسلم ياعصام كلك ذوق واحب اقولك ان القصيده دي كتبتها وسجلتها قبل مجيء مجلس الشعب وكان البعض بيقولي لو أداء الاخوان والمجلس عموما بقى كويس القصيده هتفقد معناها فكنت بقول ياريت ومش مهم القصيده لكني جوايا كنت عارف للأسف انها هتكون مناسبه اكتر بعد ما ييجي مجلس الشعب لإني كنت عارف انه مجرد لعبه سخيفة مش اكتر 
تحياتي ليك واشكرك علي كلماتك الجميله 
تحياتي

----------


## Mohamed Saeed

تسلم اخي الكريم الشاطر حسن

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك أ/ محمد 
القصيدة جميلة ومعبره بالفعل
وإلقائك أكثر من رائع
 :f:  :f:

----------


## sayedattia

> *هثور تاني واموت تاني 
> وهفرد روحي ليكي طريق 
> وعضمي مرتبة وسلم بسيطة
> هلم ف جوفي احباطي هقطع كل ابياتي 
> وهكتب ليكي شعر جديد بدمي ياطيبه ع الحيطه 
> بسيطة
> هكمل .. 
> ولو إيدي ف رجليا وف رقبتي بألف كلبش مربووطة 
> بسيطة
> ...



*شاعر المنتدي الوافد الجديد
أ . محمد سعبد
أولا 
سعدت بك شاعرا يثري منتدانا بهذا الأبداع الراقي
فأهلا بك بيننا في بيتك
ثانيا 
قصيدتك تعبربكل الصدق عن نبض الشارع المصري الشريف النزيه
وترسم بالكلمات الصورة السياسية في مصر الآن
ثالثا
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري وفي إنتظار جديدك
* :: 
*سيد عطيه**
*

----------


## فنان فقير

*الشاعر الجميل الرائع الاستاذ المايستر محمد سعيد 
وحشتنى مووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
الله عليك وعلى كلامك الجميل ابكتنى يا استاذ 
معنديش كلام اقولة غير ربنا يحميك 
تلميذك/ فنان فقير*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

كانت فـ مارس 2012 واحنا فى سبتمبر 2013 وكأنك تجاوب على سؤال لسة سأله لصديق امس
اقولك ايه بس وجعت قلبى وكادت دموعى تنهمر كـ الطفل الباكى على ضياع اغلى ما يملكه لولا الوصية الاخيرة 
" وقولي للعبيد تخرس ..ولولادك تقوم تحرس .. وطول ما فيكي المخلصين هتبقي عارفة الثورة فين .. "

سلمت ايدك يا محمد

----------


## الصابر أيوب

> *قصيدة الثورة فين ؟
> *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> *صـباح نضـيف يـامـعـلمـين .. 
> صبـاح شـريف .. سـؤال خـفيف ..ا
> الثورة فيـن ؟
> الثـورة قـامـت إمـتى طيـب حـد فـاكر ؟ 
> يـوم التـلات ؟
> طـب حـد فـاكـر إسـم حد اتصاب ولسـه عـايش 
> أو حـتى مـات ؟
> ...





الشاعر العزيز محمد سعيد
لعلها من القصائد التى احتاجت منى اكثر من قراءة
فالنص مفحم بالصور ومليء بجماليات الشعر المعروفة
وان كنت قد اتفقت معك على جمال النص
فلاشك انى اختلف معك تماما في مضمونه السياسي
فالثورة لم ولن تلبس العمامة
فالثورة قائمة وموجودة
بشبابها الطاهر مهما حاولت بعض التيارات الركوب عليها
(واللي ماشيين بالجـزم جوه روسنا من سنين ؟)


ولعلك تقصد ياصديقي فوق رؤسنا؟
على كل حال اتمنى ان تسعيد الثقة بالجيش وليس العسكر
فلفظ العسكر لفظ قبيح كان يطلق على المرتزقة ابان حكم المماليك
فهل بالله عليك توجد ثمة تشابه بينهم وبين من يستشهد يوميا في سيناء؟
كانت هناك بعض ملاحظاتى العروضية
ولكن جمال نصك مجملا جعلنى اشكرك عليه
أحمد ابراهيم

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *الثورة فيـن ؟
> الثـورة قـامـت إمـتى طيـب حـد فـاكر ؟ 
> يـوم التـلات ؟
> طـب حـد فـاكـر إسـم حد اتصاب ولسـه عـايش 
> أو حـتى مـات ؟
> طب حد عارف أد إيه اللي اتعموا ؟ 
> طب حـد فـاكر اسم واحده من اللي ماتوا من البنات ؟
> طب حد فاكر الغـاز والعـياط ؟ 
> طـب حـد فـاكر نـومنـا قـدام المجمع ع البـلاط ؟
> ...



جرعة التذكار والأمل .. ستظل من أجمل ما قرأت وكُتب عن الثورة .. سلم فنك يا مايسترو

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

هو دا الشعر وهو دا الفن و ال بيخلينا زى العنقاء يقتلونا نتولد من جديد
تقديرى و مودتى 
زادكم الله توفيقا

----------

